# Hashi's Flare or Something Else????



## Jax1986 (May 29, 2013)

I had the strangest thing happen this past weekend that put me in bed for several days (eventhough I wanted to stay longer). My husband and I went to a pre-season football game saturday night and walking from the car to the stadium (which wasn't very far) I suddenly got a sharp pain in my mid to lower back, my stomach started cramping and I was sweating profusely. I didn't want to put a damper on the evening ( my husband loves his football) so I just kept going and made it to our seats. I got very naseaus and had to run to the restroom and throw up. Afterwards I was in so much pain I just wanted to go home and get in bed ( which I did til yesterday), but even today I'm thirsty, switching between cold and hot, and my lower back has this dull ache and I have three pearl-like nodules that I never noticed before ( one on each leg -near the ankle and one on my right forearm) and this morning I noticed that I've lost 3 pounds since Saturday. My endo just increased my synthroid from 88mcg to 100mcg last Tuesday (I'm also taking cytomel). The only thing I can't think this may be is a hashi's flare up or a hyper swing from the increase in dosage?? I'm so new to the hashi's scene so I have nothing to go off of.

Kat
TSH 3.28 (8-12-13)
T3 & T4 were tested back in April but not since - Sorry
TPO 784 (4-13)


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I believe I would be checking into other areas before I started looking at the medication increase; mainly gastric and kidneys. Stomach pain can radiate to the back, your kidneys are located there, and I believe even a herniated disk can cause nausea though your other symptoms don't allude to it. I think a doctor's appointment, or at least a phone consult with one of his/her nurses would be best.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree with stormfinch. Look at the possibility it's something else. We have a tendency to blame our thyroids for everything. I know I have in the past, and alot of it isn't thyroid related at all.


----------

